# Philips DSR704 (split from HR10-250 thread)



## Blues` (Apr 25, 2004)

hi i am new to this forum and am looking at buying a Philips DirecTiVo DSR704 v3.1.1b receiver , anyone have a clue what is a good price to pay for something like this and whether or not it's a good unit... the price i have found is about 250 dollars .. thanks in advance blues


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi Blues, Welcome to DBSTalk :hi:

I split this post off from the other thread since the other thread pertained to the high def TiVo.

$250 is very high for a DSR704, are you sure it's not a 708? The DSR708 is the same exact thing as a 704, but it has an 80 hard drive allowing for up to 70 hours of storage compared to roughly 35 hours with the 704. You can get a new DSR704 for $99. It really doesn't matter what manufacture you chose for a TiVo, Hughes, Philips, RCA, Samsung, they're all the same. All offer 35 hour models for $99, Philips has the 70 hour model I mentioned above for $249 and Samsung and Hughes have 100 hour models for $349. They all run the same exact software, all have dual tuners and all function the same, only difference is the logo on the front.


----------



## Blues` (Apr 25, 2004)

thanks for the reply, the guy who was selling the item on ebay made a point of mentioning this one was modified so it did not need a phone connection and had outputs for dvd burning, is this really different than a standard unit and if not what are the advantages? thanks for the welcome and the answers in advance ... blues :wave:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

There are many modifications that can be done on TiVos and DirecTiVos, but as of right now the DirecTiVo gets it's software via phone and therefore needs to be connected to a phone line every once in a while to download the latest software. Usually there is an announcement posted her when the new softare starts spooling. TiVos can be modified to get the software via broadband, I'm not positive but I don't think you can do that on DirecTiVos. As for the outputs for DVD burning, I'm not sure what he was referring to, but all DirecTiVos come with svideo out, optical out and two sets of composite a/v out.

Did the seller make any other modifications, and did he specify anything about outputs for DVD burning? I'm not real familiar with TiVo hacks, but for more information check out the Underground Forum at tivocommunity.com


----------

